# Need help sourcing Chemicals



## golden_egg (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey there, New to this forum and couldn't find a topic to match my question. I'm also new to refining and chemistry. Very influenced by Sreetips on YouTube. However some of the acids needed can be hard to find. I'm still looking for Sulfuric(H2SO4) and Nitric(HNO3). I know a guy who says he has drums of it and I can get it for free but I'm very skeptical about it. otherwise it's very expensive. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## etack (Sep 1, 2021)

location

Eric


----------



## Smack (Sep 2, 2021)

I second Eric's comment. If you live in the States you should have your State listed. To be honest, lack of location usually keeps me from responding at all.


----------



## Elemental (Sep 2, 2021)

If you are in the United States then please read on:

I know this has probably been posted around here before, but I bought 10 liters of nitric acid from Duda Diesel and was really happy with what they sent. https://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=nitric

I bought 10L for $151. It was the best price per volume, although it will take me a few years to use it all.


----------



## Ray Levi (Dec 12, 2022)

golden_egg said:


> Hey there, New to this forum and couldn't find a topic to match my question. I'm also new to refining and chemistry. Very influenced by Sreetips on YouTube. However some of the acids needed can be hard to find. I'm still looking for Sulfuric(H2SO4) and Nitric(HNO3). I know a guy who says he has drums of it and I can get it for free but I'm very skeptical about it. otherwise it's very expensive. Any help would be very appreciated.


Contact www.xelexo.net. great prices, free shipping.


----------

